# rhomniverous



## CHUD (Jan 4, 2003)

so far his record is about 2 pounds of raw salmon in one sitting. but tonight he ate 5 whole jumbo shrimp. this mother f*cker is slow, but he can eat like there's no tomorrow. I haven't seen him turn food down yet. He is quite capable of hauling ass too. especially when it comes to nipping the TSN's tail


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

So how long did it take you to come up with that thread title? When I saw the title I knew who it was with out looking who started it. So Chud are you sure its ok to feed salmon to your rhom. I know they got allot of oil and fat that can not only screw with the filteration but piranhas don't really digest fats. Do you have any opinions on that? So are you going to kill that damn TSN for me yet?


----------



## CHUD (Jan 4, 2003)

salmon should be no different than other fatty fish. catfish is fatty. i guess he just shits out the fat. besides I have a magdrive 2400 pump, huge wet/dry filtration and emperor 400 hooked up. I also have a magdrive 700 as a powerhead. I also do 55gal weekly water changes. I think nutrient export is the least of my worries 

TSN is pretty cool, but since the rhom is so well fed, he only takes occasional nips. At this point they are cohabitating fine. But whatever happens, happens.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2003)

i think im gonig to try to start soaking some of my piranha fod like beefheart in some liquid vitamin. Maybe you should try to, you might be able to get him alittle bigger, if thats possible


----------



## CHUD (Jan 4, 2003)

every fish I've ever kept has grown large, if not already, and healthy.

I think the very best is gut loading africans with multivita/min, spirulina.

awesome water quality, very little TDS or 200milivolts.

minimal stress to animal with nice water current for healthy metabolism


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

congrats, i 'm glad he eats so well for you. im also glad to see you made it to the board. 
wes


----------



## CHUD (Jan 4, 2003)

thanks for letting me know about this board Wes. It's too bad ur rhom didn't work out. do u plan on ever getting another large rhom? If so, I know it will be very difficult to damn near impossible to get another one that can compare in size to the one u had.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

oh ya first chance i get i will have another one. i realize hes hard to replace....sigh....
wes


----------

